# 1965 Raleigh Dawn Rod and Drum Roadster



## SirMike1983 (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's a true oddity in the US: a 26 inch wheel bike with rod brakes powering dual drums. It's a 1965 Raleigh 3 speed that was original exported to Denmark as a commuter and then imported into the US. 

Presently I have some stuff done on it (de-rust, preliminary brake mock-up, brake testing, some paint re-work). I'll be using this thread like the New World one and showing progress on the bike.














Entries for it:


http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/02/matching-bicycle-paint.html

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012/10/current-project.html

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012/10/removing-rust-from-fenders-hybrid-method.html

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2012/11/making-your-own-bicycle-parts.html


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 16, 2013)

*1965 Raleigh*

Hi,
  Are you sure it is a '65?
 Thety stopped using the enclosed chainguard in the 50's did'nt they?
I have a '52 Superbe with the same chainguard...Just wondering...............Wayne


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 17, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hi,
> Are you sure it is a '65?
> Thety stopped using the enclosed chainguard in the 50's did'nt they?
> I have a '52 Superbe with the same chainguard...Just wondering...............Wayne




For the standard Sports model in the US market, yes. Raleigh made different bikes for other markets though, and this Danish market bike has earlier features on a later bike because that's what was popular in that country. In fact, chain case Raleighs (including the Raleigh Sports type) are still being sold in Denmark today.

http://www.raleighbikes.dk/tourist/

Here's this year's Raleigh Sports Tourist model


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 18, 2013)

*SirMike 1983*

Hi Mike,
   Thanks for the info. I really like the bike. I presently have 12 Raleigh 3 speeds dating from 1952 through 1972, and two vintage Raleigh 10 speeds.
 Raleigh made the best bikes period. Absolutely the highest quality & the easiest & most comfortable to ride.
 Good luck with the project.....................Wayne


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2013)

12???????????


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 18, 2013)

*Brian*

Hi Brian,,, Not really sure, it could be 14..........Wayne


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 18, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hi Mike,
> Thanks for the info. I really like the bike. I presently have 12 Raleigh 3 speeds dating from 1952 through 1972, and two vintage Raleigh 10 speeds.
> Raleigh made the best bikes period. Absolutely the highest quality & the easiest & most comfortable to ride.
> Good luck with the project.....................Wayne




The Raleigh Sports 3 Speed is the most practical and, I think, the best place to get started in vintage bikes. They're not all that expensive usually, they ride really nicely, they're built well, and you can get parts for them pretty easily. They're really, really comfortable to ride. I had a 23 inch frame Sports out today for a short trip, and every time I ride it, I'm reminded why I like the bike so much.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've done some cleaning and patching of the finish on the frame and fork. Looking improved a bit here, but still a ways to go for everything else.














http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/02/matching-bicycle-paint.html

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/02/raleigh-dawn-tourist-progress-painting.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 25, 2013)

Cleaned up the handlebars and grips some this weekend. I also started on de-rusting the insides of the rims.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/02/cleaning-rusty-handle-bars-raleigh-dawn.html


----------



## OldRider (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey Mike..........heres some of the 3 speed Raleighs I've owned over the years, mostly ladies models 50s to early 70s. Greatest British bike ever built


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 25, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Hey Mike..........heres some of the 3 speed Raleighs I've owned over the years, mostly ladies models 50s to early 70s. Greatest British bike ever built




I like the blue and white dart paint scheme, which is not seen as often.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 25, 2013)

The one you like is the one I've hung onto, only one I've ever come across in that color scheme. It is badged as an Eatons Glider ( Eatons was a huge dept store chain up here) and if the SA hub  tells the truth its stamped June 1959. Strange to see an American Raleigh fan !


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 3, 2013)

Rims are cleaned, taped, tubed, tired, and polished.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/03/polishing-chrome-rims.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 16, 2013)

Progress:

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/03/raleigh-dawn-tourist-white-wall-tires.html

I milled a rod for the front brake set up, cleaned up the paint a bit, and put the wheels back on. The Duro whitewalls really pop and capture the effect that the original Dunlop White Sprite tires would have.


----------



## Greg M (Mar 16, 2013)

Ooh, that cleaned up real nice!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 17, 2013)

More rain means more work. I've finalized the front end, redone the headset, added the lamp bracket, put on the rear reflector, and patched up the white paint on the rear fender.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/03/more-progress-on-raleigh-dawn-tourist.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 19, 2013)

Got to test ride it today finally. It certainly has a unique feel. It's sort of like a "baby roadster"- a Sports style frame but with DL-1 handlebars and rod pull brakes. The brake drums give a very smooth feel, and have ok stopping power. I still have to clean, paint, and mount the chain case. I need better weather to do proper painting in the shed. It's still too damp and too cold to get it to dry right.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/03/raleigh-dawn-tourist-test-ride.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 20, 2013)

The chain case has been re-painted and is on the bicycle. I used another Preval unit for the case, as I did last year for the Columbia 3 Star Deluxe fork. 

The little slider that goes on the chain case dish is still drying, but will be added this week.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/04/raleigh-dawn-tourist-chain-case.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 22, 2013)

It's basically done at this point. There may be a few minor adjustments, but this is it.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/04/raleigh-dawn-tourist-bicycle.html


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 22, 2013)

That came out absolutely beautiful Mike.  Congrats on another great restoration!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJ311foo (May 31, 2014)

that is a very nice Raleigh!  goodork on cleaning it up also


----------

